# the step of a vehicle



## pegpao

¿Alguien me puede ayudar a traducir esto?
"This includes the body, bumper, fender, roof, running board or step of a vehicle".
Yo lo he traducido así:
Incluye  el cuerpo, parachoques, guardabarros, techo, estribos o el ... de un  vehículo. Gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

A step would be for a vehicle that's otherwise too high to get into easily. It's not as long as a running board. Sometimes they have both.


----------



## pegpao

Thanks,
I need a term for this word, I supose that it would be "paso o pie".


----------



## zema

Creo que a todos les decimos estribos. Pero si además del largo que menciona k-in-sc también influye la forma, como se da a entender aquí, tal vez puedas diferenciar entre estribos _planos __y_ estribos _tubulares_.


----------



## cristalito

_Body_ se traduce como *carrocería*/*chasis*.


----------



## pegpao

¡¡¡Gracias!!!


----------



## vicdark

cristalito said:


> _Body_ se traduce como *carrocería*/*chasis*.



Carrocería y chasis no son lo mismo. La carrocería es la parte externa de un vehículo que aloja todos los componentes y está hecha de láminas delgadas de diversos materiales. El chasis es el armazón que sostiene todo el verhículo y está compuesta de fuertes barras de acero.

_body_ = *carrocería
*_chassis = _*chasis*


----------



## Loitey

Por aqui lo traduciríamos como "Estribo".


----------



## k-in-sc

The problem is that very tall vehicles are not as common in other countries.


----------



## pegpao

¡Muchas gracias por las  sugerencias!


----------

